
Pot Boiler: A New, Faster Way to Heat Water - terpua
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=pot-boiler-a-new-faster-way-to-heat-water
======
coglethorpe
"COPPER NANORODS: The tiny towers of copper atoms pictured here ... can
actually help water boil faster when applied to the bottom of a copper pan."

That's certain to be in an infomercial for the new "Nanocookery" like of pans
available for just 3 low payments of $29.99...

But wait, there's more! Get the new monowire cutter--yours free! It slices, it
dices!

